# jordan0689's Pic



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Some pics of me 3 quarters of the way through my dbol cycle. Just looking for some constructive criticism really any comments are appreciated. dont be too hard on me lol.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good mate you have great base and by the look of you going in the right direction..!:clap2:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers franki3 that's good to hear mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Any more feedback guys? Anything?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Any more feedback guys? Anything?


There jealous mate!! Lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good base and coming on really well.

I'm going to have to try something else to catch you guys up.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep up the good work mate, its taking shape.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers guys its good to hear. I'm looking to hopefully add more shape and definition.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

When people say base what do you mean? Lol sorry if that sounds stupid.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I like that fleg haha.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Does it look like I have good genetics?


----------



## XXXMina (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it means a good body already to gain the look ur aimin 4!!! good luck hun


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anybody want to hazard a guess at bf%?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

12/13% at a guess!


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

franki3 said:


> 12/13% at a guess!
> 
> 
> > That would be a "good base" for me, im having to loss bf and gain muscle at the same time :axe:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like a good start mate ...... i would look to add some mass on your delts and back and dont forget to include leg shots too thats 50% of your physique

how long have you been training


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate. You got any pics from before you started the cycle?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> 12/13% at a guess!


Cheers dude someone else said the same as you.



Dr Manhattan said:


> looks like a good start mate ...... i would look to add some mass on your delts and back and dont forget to include leg shots too thats 50% of your physique
> 
> how long have you been training


Ye I do need to do more delt excercises aswell I will add some more leg shots in this weekend.

I've been training for around 4 years but I've only been training properly for around 2 and a half. I've been following s**t programs off a pt at the gym before hand.



SMG said:


> Looking good jordan encouraging for me as i hope to be starting Dbol in a week or so. Well done mate good work :clap2:


Cheers smg appreciate it



Dorsey said:


> Looking good mate. You got any pics from before you started the cycle?


I havnt mate me being me I forgot to take pics before haha.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

how much are you weighing and at what height ........ personally i would say bodyfat is 15-20% people tend to over estimate how lean they think they are ...just ask any comp bodybuilder how much he has to lose to look ripped

as i said before try to work on your delts and back and legs to get a complete physique ... your chest looks like its coming on

i personally find in bodybuilding you have to be your own worst critic to keep making progress


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm currently weighing just over 14st @ 6ft. I put on a stone in 8 weeks on dbol only cycle. Obviously some is water and fat but I'm hoping I gained some muscle aswell.

what would you suggest to help build up some mass on my back and delts? I will try and get some leg pics up asap.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

just basic compounds mate , rows, shoulder press etc,

remember though its not just what you do but how you do it, you could follow a routine to the letter but if you aint preforming at an intesity that will simulate growth, then the best routine in the world wont change a thing


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

True spitfire. Cheers dude.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree with this ..i would also not worry too much about %bf whilst trying to gain some mass ...a t 6 foot you are the same height as me and i have to lift big and eat big to get any size on my frame and im still one of the smaller guys in my class

as spitfire said as well you need to ensure intensity when you train to stimulate the fibres especially when on a course ....

from my experience train hard eat loads and rest lots are they key factors dont worry to much about cycles and stacks at his point just keep it simple


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok cheers dude.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Me a month on from dbol only cycle. With a stone gain let me know what you think dudes.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone? Lol.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

lifeguard said:


> your arm pic looks like a swan lol


I am deffo not Lifegaurd but. Your Quads are pretty Poor I think you need to do some Squats


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mate if you havnt got anything good or constructive to say then fcuk off. Its tossers like you that fcuk forums up and put people off putting up pics.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Mate if you havnt got anything good or constructive to say then fcuk off. Its tossers like you that fcuk forums up and put people off putting up pics.


Sorry wasn't being a **** but your taking dbol etc and obviously training hard / eating right. Quads just looked a little smooth / small. Squats are whats needed I think. I don't like to squat tho it hurts my knees

Apologies if I caused offence


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you dont need to add loads of exercises, just add weight to the core ones over a long period of time!

evrything will grow if your patient..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What you reckon then cal. I havnt really added that many excercises


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lush_Bench said:


> Sorry wasn't being a **** but your taking dbol etc and obviously training hard / eating right. Quads just looked a little smooth / small. Squats are whats needed I think. I don't like to squat tho it hurts my knees
> 
> Apologies if I caused offence


No worries dude.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Never mind what some may say you are looking good dude.

Did you take before and after measurements, and will you do that for you next cycle. The tape measure and the mirror are your real friends.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers dude I done measurements a couple weeks through and I will do some more tonight and add them on here. They are in my journal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Any other comments dudes? Feed back is appreciated


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Not as many comments as I was hoping. Looking for critisicm good or bad really dudes.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Starting to get a bit of separation there fella

Try and work your lats a bit more jord this will widen you out!

But other than that your doing well mate always train harder than you did the last session you did..... I got this advice 16yrs ago from some old boy who used to compete....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers dude I've changed my training slightly and although its less days its a lot harder training.


----------



## Juba1466868006 (Feb 13, 2011)

looking good, keep it up


----------

